# Vektor-Pfad vereinfachen?



## nimi (14. Juni 2004)

moin!

gibt es in photoshop so eine funktion? habe schon überalls gesucht. ich möchte gerne aus einer etwas "eckigen" kurve eine runde machen. in freehand gibt es eine funktion die "pfad säubern" oder so heisst, damit klappt es ganz gut. würde aber viel lieber nur in photoshop arbeiten.

viel dank schon mal ;-)

ahoi
nimi


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Das geht prima mit dem "Punkt-umwandeln"-Werkzeug. Du klickst einen Ankerpunkt des Pfades an und kannst ihm eine schöne runde Kurve verpassen.

Gruss vom ALF

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette (u.a. Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten). Danke.


----------



## nimi (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo ALF!

Danke, probiere ich gleich mal auch. Denke aber, dass mein Problem damit noch nicht ganz behoben ist: meine grobmotorische Veranlagung verhindert oft das Schönerundekurvenmachen.

Aber trotzdem schon mal vielen Dank.

Ahoi,
nimi


----------

